# question about html coding ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Not sure if it is appropriate to ask this here; but if it isn't, feel free to delete.

I'm working on my store and want to place text within a two-column table. Here is the coding I'm using:
==================================================

<table><center>
<table border="2" cellspacing="0" bordercolor="#000000" width="95%" cellpadding="20" bgcolor="#736328" style="border-collapse: collapse" height="600"></center>

<td width="400" height="400" bgcolor="#AE9D57"><b><font face="Arial" color="#000000">

some simple text here that I want centered at the top of this first column<br><br>

<! This is coding for the Iframes. !>
<IFRAME SRC="specialty.html" WIDTH="100%" HEIGHT="300" BORDER="0" SCROLLING=""></IFRAME>
<BR><BR>
<IFRAME SRC="gold_silver.html" WIDTH="100%" HEIGHT="300" BORDER="0" SCROLLING=""></IFRAME>
<BR><BR>
<IFRAME SRC="costume.html" WIDTH="100%" HEIGHT="300" BORDER="0" SCROLLING=""></IFRAME>
<BR><BR>
<! Above is the coding for several Iframes. !>

</font>
</td>

<td align="center" valign="top" width="200" height="400" bgcolor="#AE9D57"><font face="Arial" color=#000000">


This is text I want center at the top of the 2nd column</font>

<br>

<p><font color="#000000" size="2" face="Arial">This is text I want in block format a couple of lines under the text above and still in the 2nd column</font>
<br><br>

<font size="2">&#160;</font><i><font size="2" color="#000000">I will be placing a "contact me" button here, hopefully centered a few lines below the above text and still in the 2nd column</font></i></font>
</h5>
</td>
</tr>

</table>
======================================================
I've been workiing for hours attempting to get this done and the picture below shows what I'm consistently coming up with. Can anyone help me get it right?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

http://www.webmasterworld.com/html/3114774.htm


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Harry, thanks for the URL; however, that only talks about centering an Iframe; and as you can see, that is not what I'm wanting to center. It is the texts on both sides (at the top of the Iframes on the left) that I'm trying to center.

Anyone else have an idea as to how to get this done?


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I can't tell which parts of the screen capture are which parts of your code because the parts you have included in blue are not the words on the image, but you have opened the table twice. You have <center></center> tags in the wrong place - it opens inside the first <table> tag but closes after the second <table> tag. If you want to center the table place them outside the table - <center><table> </table></center>.

For centered text wrap that text in <center> tags, for blockquote wrap that text in <blockquote> tags.


----------



## KatSchultz (Jul 7, 2013)

<table border="2" cellspacing="0" bordercolor="#000000" width="95%" cellpadding="20" bgcolor="#736328" style="border-collapse: collapse" height="600">

<td width="400" height="400" bgcolor="#AE9D57"><b><font face="Arial" color="#000000">

<center>some simple text here that I want centered at the top of this first column</center>
<br /><br />

<! This is coding for the Iframes. !>
<IFRAME SRC="specialty.html" WIDTH="100%" HEIGHT="300" BORDER="0" SCROLLING=""></IFRAME>
<br /><br />
<IFRAME SRC="gold_silver.html" WIDTH="100%" HEIGHT="300" BORDER="0" SCROLLING=""></IFRAME>
<br /><br />
<IFRAME SRC="costume.html" WIDTH="100%" HEIGHT="300" BORDER="0" SCROLLING=""></IFRAME>
<br /><br />
<! Above is the coding for several Iframes. !>

</font>
</td>

<td align="left" valign="top" width="200" height="400" bgcolor="#AE9D57"><font face="Arial" color=#000000">


<center>This is text I want center at the top of the 2nd column</center></font>

<br /><br />

<p><font color="#000000" size="2" face="Arial">This is text I want in block format a couple of lines under the text above and still in the 2nd column</font>
<br><br>

<i><font size="2" color="#000000"><center>Contact Me</center></font></i>
</h5>
</td>
</tr>


</table>


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

This is what I have now. (Not sure I need that </tr> near the bottom though.)

<table><center>
<table border="2" cellspacing="0" bordercolor="#000000" width="95%" cellpadding="20" bgcolor="#736328" style="border-collapse: collapse" height="600"></center>

<td colspan="2" align="center" valign="top" bgcolor="AE9D57"><font color="#000000" size="5" face="Arial"><b>This area will contain the different categories of items to be sold, within which will be a "buy now" button for convenience.</b>

<! This is coding for the Iframes. !>
<IFRAME SRC="antique.html" WIDTH="100%" HEIGHT="300" BORDER="0" SCROLLING=""></IFRAME>
<BR><BR>
<IFRAME SRC="FineJewelry.html" WIDTH="100%" HEIGHT="300" BORDER="0" SCROLLING=""></IFRAME>
<BR><BR>
<IFRAME SRC="costume.html" WIDTH="100%" HEIGHT="300" BORDER="0" SCROLLING=""></IFRAME>
<BR><BR>
<IFRAME SRC="loosestones.html" WIDTH="100%" HEIGHT="300" BORDER="0" SCROLLING=""></IFRAME>
<BR><BR>
<! Above is the coding for several Iframes. !>
<! Need way to preview book here with buy button. !>
</td>


<td align="center" valign="top" width="400" height="400" bgcolor="#AE9D57">
<font face="Arial" color=#000000" size="5"><b>
Shop Policies, Payment Options, Shipping Methods & Guarantee</b></font>

<br>
<blockquote>
<p><font color="#000000" size="4" face="Arial">All items will be as described. Each will be packaged to assure protection during travel. Each will be insured for protection of both buyer and seller. If any item is not to your liking, it must be in return mail within 24 hrs. Upon receipt of such item, an appraisal will be made to assure it is the same item (and in the same condition) that had been initially sent; and upon such discovery, a full refund will be made of the selling price. Each item may be purchased by either PayPal, Western Union or a personal check, with the latter delayed only long enough for this type of check to clear my bank.</font>
</blockquote>
<br><br>

<font size="5" color="#000000"><b>CONTACT ME</b></font>

</td>
</tr>

</table>
</center>

This is what shows up; so all is good.  Now to get all the pictures and buy buttons up in those iframes...and hyperlinks up for the buy book and "contact me" ... So far this is a lot more fun than working within WordPress themes. At least when I make a mistake, I know where it landed.


----------



## SeanInVa (Oct 3, 2013)

it may display properly for you, but based on the last HTML paste above, you still have HTML code problems:

this bit here:

```
<table><center>
<table border="2" cellspacing="0" bordercolor="#000000" width="95%" cellpadding="20" bgcolor="#736328" style="border-collapse: collapse" height="600"></center>

<td colspan="2" align="center" valign="top" bgcolor="AE9D57"><font color="#000000" size="5" face="Arial"><b>This area will contain the different categories of items to be sold, within which will be a "buy now" button for convenience.</b>
```
You open a table, then open another table within. This is perfectly fine, but you must do so within <tr> and <td> elements. You also still have tags not properly closed - the first center tag is still being closed in the wrong place. You never open a "tr" element, but you close one at the end. Not sure why you have the "colspan" there either, based on this snippet it's not needed and likely being ignored by the browser.

Try this instead (I removed and added tags and required to make this mostly well-formed HTML)


```
<center>
	<table border="2" cellspacing="0" bordercolor="#000000" width="95%" cellpadding="20" bgcolor="#736328" style="border-collapse: collapse" height="600">
		<tr> <!-- In tables, you really need to define your rows - tr = Table Row -->
			<td align="center" valign="top" bgcolor="AE9D57"><font color="#000000" size="5" face="Arial"><b>This area will contain the different categories of items to be sold, within which will be a "buy now" button for convenience.</b>

				<!-- This is coding for the Iframes. --!>
				<IFRAME SRC="antique.html" WIDTH="100%" HEIGHT="300" BORDER="0" SCROLLING=""></IFRAME>
				<BR><BR>
				<IFRAME SRC="FineJewelry.html" WIDTH="100%" HEIGHT="300" BORDER="0" SCROLLING=""></IFRAME>
				<BR><BR>
				<IFRAME SRC="costume.html" WIDTH="100%" HEIGHT="300" BORDER="0" SCROLLING=""></IFRAME>
				<BR><BR>
				<IFRAME SRC="loosestones.html" WIDTH="100%" HEIGHT="300" BORDER="0" SCROLLING=""></IFRAME>
				<BR><BR>
				<!-- Above is the coding for several Iframes. --!>
				<!-- Need way to preview book here with buy button. --!>
			</td>
			<td align="center" valign="top" width="400" height="400" bgcolor="#AE9D57">
				<font face="Arial" color=#000000" size="5"><b>Shop Policies, Payment Options, Shipping Methods & Guarantee</b></font>
				<br>
				<blockquote>
					<p><font color="#000000" size="4" face="Arial">All items will be as described. Each will be packaged to assure protection during travel. Each will be insured for protection of both buyer and seller. If any item is not to your liking, it must be in return mail within 24 hrs. Upon receipt of such item, an appraisal will be made to assure it is the same item (and in the same condition) that had been initially sent; and upon such discovery, a full refund will be made of the selling price. Each item may be purchased by either PayPal, Western Union or a personal check, with the latter delayed only long enough for this type of check to clear my bank.</font>
				</blockquote>
				<br><br>

				<font size="5" color="#000000"><b>CONTACT ME</b></font>

			</td>
		</tr>

	</table>
</center>
```


----------

